# Moto Razr V3m Sprint Phone Bluetooth Compatability?



## billr317 (Nov 12, 2005)

I just tried today the new Sprint Motorola Razr V3m with my 2006 750li. Unfortunately my bmw would not recognize the Razr. Has anyone had any luck with this yet? 

When trying to pair, the phone saw the bmw, and prompted me to enter the pk, however, everytime I entered the pk, I got an invalid pk prompt. 

Thanks in advance for everyone's input!


----------



## DanT (Apr 14, 2003)

The Sprint Razor is not on BMW's approved phone list. Im guessing it would probably work anyway. Possibly others here may have tried it and can verify if it works or not. Check this link for phone compatibilty.
http://www.bmwusa.com/owners/bluetooth/phones

Also check here for pairing instructions and a how-to video just to ensure that your doing it correctly.

http://www.bmwusa.com/owners/bluetooth/howto

Lastly if you are getting a invalid PassKey message then you can take the vehicle to your dealers service dept. and ask them to confirm that you have the correct passkey by using their Diagnostic computer to read the passkey from the Telematics control module.

Good Luck,
DT


----------



## billr317 (Nov 12, 2005)

Unfortunately, there are virtually zero phones from Sprint on the bmw approved list. I know, the Treo is on the list, but as the Razr from Verizon, Cingular, & T-Mobile all work, I hoped the Sprint version would work as well. 

As far as the passkey being invalid, I have been able to successfully pair a motorola e-815 with my car, and it works fine. I was hoping to get a sprint phone working with my car.


----------



## kcsails (Sep 13, 2002)

*Mine and my wife's razr 3 from Cingular ...*

paired no problem when we picked-up our new 07 Z4 at the BMW performance center on Friday. It works like a charm. Does anyone know whether BMW has the adaptar cradle for charging the Motorola razr?


----------



## billr317 (Nov 12, 2005)

*cradle*

Check on their website. www.bmwusa.com Under the owners section, they list compatible phones and also list the ones with cradles.


----------



## billr317 (Nov 12, 2005)

*sprint not cingular*

My original question was regarding the sprint version, not the cingular. I know the cingular and verizon works. As far as the cradle, yes, bmw does list a cradle for the razr!


----------



## mactigger (Oct 27, 2006)

billr317 said:


> My original question was regarding the sprint version, not the cingular. I know the cingular and verizon works. As far as the cradle, yes, bmw does list a cradle for the razr!


I am curious as well. I have sprint and will definitely purchase the razr if it is fully functional with BMW bluetooth. Also the supported phones page on the site is outdated.


----------



## billr317 (Nov 12, 2005)

*bluetooth sprint*

Ok, I have updated the software in my razr and it still does not work with the 750li bluetooth. I have also tried the krzr and it too does not work!

I am hoping perhaps with my next update of the software in my bmw, perhaps it will then work?

If anyone has success with SPRINT RAZR and bmw bluetooth, please let me know how you got it to work!

Thanks!


----------



## RVD (Sep 28, 2006)

that's a shame that those new sprint phones don't work. 

i'm a little puzzled though. why are there so many problems with bluetooth? shouldn't it work just as well as any other bluetooth speakerphone / earpiece type of gadget?

i have problems with my bluetooth as well (sprint ppc 6700). it works but i have to re-pair my phone and car every 3-4 days.

RVD.


----------



## billr317 (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, you would think that bluetooth is the same where ever it is installed, however unfortunately bmw's version is different from other manufacturers!


----------



## lkaelin (Nov 12, 2006)

Try www.jetwaremobile.com. my sprint ppc-6700 now works with my 645Ci.


----------



## silverman (Nov 12, 2006)

there are three ways to get your passkey #. first a white card with your manuals, 2nd access your tcu and read the # off the sticker on it 3rd, have the dealer read the # out of the tcu maybee you are inputing the wrong #.


----------



## sb2006 (Nov 29, 2006)

I am not sure about the Sprint Razr, but I just bought the Sprint KRZR and it has linked up very easily with my 2006 750li. I even have my full address book loaded in correctly. I do know when I first tried to link it up I followed the "find me" function on the cell phone. That did not work. I needed to follow the "hands free" set up in the bluetooth menu on the phone and once I did that and typed in my PK it immediately linked up.


----------



## Ckatsu (Dec 2, 2006)

silverman said:


> there are three ways to get your passkey #. first a white card with your manuals, 2nd access your tcu and read the # off the sticker on it 3rd, have the dealer read the # out of the tcu maybee you are inputing the wrong #.


How hard is it to access the TCU? I was hoping there would be a straight forward way to find my passkey without having to take it to the dealer.


----------

